# AMD Virtual Super Resolution ein oder ausschalten.



## Typhoon007 (22. Januar 2017)

Ich benutze ein Samsung UE55H6290 Full HD Smart TV als PC Monitor und frage mich ob ich bei Spielen wie Gears of War 4 die Option Virtual Super Resolution in der Radeon Software einschalten sollte. Eingeschaltet habe ich bei einer im Spiel bei einer unterstützten Auflösung von 2560x1440 durchschnittlich 45 FPS wenn ich ohne Ausnahme alle Grafikeinstellungen auf ULTRA stelle und wenn ich mir das nicht einbilde sehen die Texturen zumindest dadurch schärfer aus. Was sagt ihr dazu? Kann ich das Spiel dadurch noch hübscher aussehen lassen oder bilde ich mir das ein?
Hier stehen die unterstützten Auflösungen für Virtual Super Resolution.
Virtual Super Resolution


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2017)

Die Option selbst ändert erst mal nichts am Bild und kann im Treiber auch immer an bleiben. Was sie macht ist dir im Spiel höhere Auflösungen anzubieten(also eben die 1440p und mehr) welche dann vor der Ausgabe auf die Monitor Auflösung herunter skaliert werden (Stichwort Downsampling). Dadurch bekommt man dann schärfere Texturen und glattere Kanten zu einem hohen Leistungspreis.
 Solang die Leistung da ist würde ich es nutzen, allerdings immer erst als "letztes Mittel" wenn normale AA/AF nicht mehr höher geht und trotzdem noch Grafikleistung übrig ist.


----------



## Typhoon007 (22. Januar 2017)

Ok verstehe. Also Leistung scheint noch genug da zu sein und auf 2560×1440 sieht es wirklich etwas schärfer aus. Dann werde ich das mal benutzen. Läuft ja mit durchschnittlich 45 Fps im Multiplayer zumindest noch flüssig genug. In der Singleplayer habe ich mir noch garnicht angesehen.  Danke.


----------

